# Gorgeous 61cm Corsa Extra on eBay....



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't know the seller or have any connection, but this is a beautiful bike.....I like the pseudo-7/11 color scheme, and it looks like it's in great shape. 

Ah, if only I could squeeze another $750 out of my student loans......:incazzato: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110031800733&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

Have you been following the prices that Merckx steel frames are going for lately on eBay? Especially the Corsa Extra and MX Leaders. I'm just glad I got mine when I did. I did see that frame though, very nice and mint condition.


----------



## Ninja #2 (Aug 26, 2006)

950


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Seems like there are more and more coming out of Europe in NOS or nearly new condition as well. Not sure if that's due to better searching by motivated sellers, the higher prices, or a combination of both. It's just strange that you don't see this phenomenon with Pinarello, Colnago, etc. Most of those frames seem to be well used.


----------



## gorillabicycles (Sep 13, 2006)

*This Merckx rocks*



kjmunc said:


> I don't know the seller or have any connection, but this is a beautiful bike.....I like the pseudo-7/11 color scheme, and it looks like it's in great shape.
> 
> Ah, if only I could squeeze another $750 out of my student loans......:incazzato:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110031800733&fromMakeTrack=true


Hi, I am the seller of this Merckx frame, it is the colour of Team SEVEN ELEVEN 1991. It is in perfect shape, it is brand new, never seen the road. I am glad you like it, sorry for the budget. Hope you find something in your range soon.


----------

